# Hardinge HLV-H, $8,700 Chino CA



## kb58 (May 7, 2021)

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/hvo/d/chino-hardinge-hlv-lathe/7301559860.html


----------



## C-Bag (May 7, 2021)

I don’t have any experience with Hardinge but I don’t think I’ve ever seen the bed on one look like pic #10. Isn’t that messed up? Most I’ve seen that deck was smooth. I don’t think you get that kind of wear when it’s “lightly used”. It looks like grinding dust close to the head.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 8, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> I don’t have any experience with Hardinge but I don’t think I’ve ever seen the bed on one look like pic #10. Isn’t that messed up? Most I’ve seen that deck was smooth. I don’t think you get that kind of wear when it’s “lightly used”. It looks like grinding dust close to the head.


I see a Miller welder right next to the lathe. Likely the grinding grit came from someplace nearby and settled on the lathe. You are correct that the bed should be smooth and shiny. I believe what you see is the same dust/grit streaked by the carriage wiper. Doesn't reflect well on the owner or the care the machine has received.


----------



## C-Bag (May 8, 2021)

I agree. But it looks like deep scoring to me, not just streaking  from the wiper. Another one of those lightly used, but heavily abused totally sad things.


----------

